# my girl - one of 'em



## kalee (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## kalee (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2005)

She is sooooooooooooooooo pretty and utterly photogenic. Her eyes are quite, quite, QUITE something else. You must be veeeeerrrrry proud of her! And the way in which you photograph her is so special! How I wish my little "inbuilt model" would comply more....


----------



## woodsac (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow, I really like both of these :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 10, 2005)

very pretty young lady!!

really nice shots too!


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2005)

Her eyes are just stunning!


----------



## charizzi (Dec 10, 2005)

nice shots!  her eyes are beautiful!


----------



## highbred3d (Dec 10, 2005)

great shots kalee! I really like the acidified one... The expression is great, and the colors, patterns and textures beneath her are wonderful! What an expressive shot. I like it.


----------



## Mansi (Dec 11, 2005)

ahhh they said it all ^^^^
she's a beauty! lovely eyes
nice shots


----------



## terri (Dec 11, 2005)

Great job - beautiful child.


----------

